# Hanging out



## benc63 (Nov 3, 2015)

A tree hollow about ten feet up provides a perfect habitat for a Bar sided skink to snatch passing insects and retreat back to safety. This year I am watching the second generation occupying the same spot and similar ones on the same tree.









Beware of dragons.

















A lovely little Perons tree frog.













Habitat, odds and sods.


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 4, 2015)

[MENTION=11395]benc63[/MENTION], Absolutely fabulous pics bud, your subject matter/placement/ and depth of field are quite spectacular, i especially love the pic of the RBB and with your permission i will be using it as my monitor background. You need to get together with richoman_3 and NickGeee and organise a herping and photo weekend i can only dream about the pics you 3 could deliver together, hope to see more of your work, i was very impressed with the pics of the Morelia sp mating ball as well, you seem to have a natural sense of light and dark.  ....................Ron


----------



## Josch (Nov 4, 2015)

Great! 
Animals and landscapes are fantastic.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Nov 4, 2015)

Wonderful! What a pleasure it is to start the day with these images!

Jamie


----------

